# growing moss on wood



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

hey guys i am getting a piece of malaysian drift wood and was wondering if it was possible to grow moss right onto the wood? any types that would do better than others? would java moss work?


----------



## dendrorandall (Apr 30, 2007)

java moss grows on almost anyting, Most moss will grow on that if you give em enough light and humidity.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Java moss will grow on wood if it's kept wet.


----------



## Jencylivez (May 31, 2007)

For moss to grow on wood you need a moss that thrives in Viv conditions + 3 things:

1. Lots of moisture...Make sure you keep the moss wet.
2. Lots of light!...Moss needs a lot.
3. Lots of patience...Even perfect in growing conditions moss takes a month or two to start growing again...even if it looks dead just keep on watering it and you will see it start to grow.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Here is what I did.

I have two kinds of moss, Java and some I found outside.

Since taking moss from outside is bad, for two reasons, bugs, eggs, and ruins the moss that took so long to get established. So I took out single strands of the moss from different places to allow the moss to survive, rather than taking a hole clump. This also provided me with a way to check each one for bugs, then I washed them very well under water, and tried to get everything off. I removed any brown dead parts, then chopped up the moss wiht a cutting knife, very fine. Then I added a little water, and applied it to my wood, some background and a rock, now I wait.

As for the java moss, I bought some, and am trying to grow it our in water for now. I plan to cut that up too later on. I have the Java moss under a grow light and in some water with some fiber glass mesh for it to grow on to provide more surface area. This moss will grow longer fiber then the moss I have in there now.


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Pretty much what everyone already said, just keep it nice and moist and give it time. Moss tends to have a weird acclimation period in tanks in general, but once it starts growing you'll never see it again. Typically it can be from a few days up to two months in my experience. 

You could also try growing it in a cheap 10g package you could get at Walmart or a big box store and using a bit of excel. May speed up the process.

-Andrew


----------

